# Recipe for lip balm



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

Lip balm


1 oz. pure, Filtered Beeswax 
1/2 cup Sweet Almond Oil (sometimes I will use salad oil if I do not have enough almond oil)
1/2 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil 
1/4 teaspoon Aloe Vera Oil
1 tsp teaspoon Peppermint Essential Oil


here is a recipe that I have used in the past, when I started out I used Olive oil and bees wax, mixing together over low heat . 
Drop a few drops on wax paper, let cool and check consistancy, add oil to thin, wax to thicken.

bee very careful when heating bees wax, it is highly flamable.

David


----------



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

*Thanks David*

Thank you so much David. I use lip balm all the time and I thought it would be nice to make my own using my beeswax and probably better than anything I could buy. 
Is the peppermint oil necessary?
Do you have any idea how many tubes your recipe makes?


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

never put it in tubes. I suppose you could add up the weight and divide it by the wt that the tubes have in them, for personal use, I use film canisters, other small jars, old lotion jars etc.
The flavoring is your choice, or none is ok also.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Davpress - why don't you like tubes? This is an avenue we haven't gone into yet, but this fall/winter is in our plans to try lip balm and similar products.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*here's my recipe*

Sorry for the metric measurements (it seems more accurate, also no confusion as to whether the measurement is volume or weight)
90gr Beeswax
90gr Coconut oil 76 deg.
90gr Almond, sweet, oil
28gr Lanolin
3gr Castor Oil (adds shine)
Peppermint EO (or whatever LIP SAFE fragrance/flavor you like)
Rosemary Oleoresin (ROE) (antioxidant)

I also add a touch of honey right before I put it into containers.
If you want to get a rough idea of how many lip balm containers a recipe will make... I do know that the regular tubes hold 0.15 oz. I add up all the weights and divided by .15 to get a ROUGH estimate of how many tubes you need.
What I do is make up a big batch of unscented and then split off portions to flavor as I need them. 
Petra


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*a very basic recipe that sells well*

6 tsp shredded beeswax
14 tsp almond oil
2 vitamin E capsules
8 drops of peppermint or 10 drops of wintergreen essential oil
a touch of honey

let it cool enough before adding the essential oil


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Berkshire Bee,

That looks like a nice recipe, how many tubes do you yield from this recipe??? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

LusciousHoney said:


> Sorry for the metric measurements (it seems more accurate, also no confusion as to whether the measurement is volume or weight)
> 90gr Beeswax
> 90gr Coconut oil 76 deg.
> 90gr Almond, sweet, oil
> ...


Geez petra, can you like transfer that into the other measurements...like cups and teaspoons. I don't even know where to begin with this, LOL!!! I'm really serious, I'd like to try it. I just am terrible with metrics...in fact, admittedly, I'm clueless!

Also, can you use Rosemary Essential Oil in place of Rosemary Oleoresin??? Or is it the same?? Thanks


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Cyndi, I get about 13-14 tubes per batch


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Cyndi said:


> Geez petra, can you like transfer that into the other measurements...like cups and teaspoons. I don't even know where to begin with this, LOL!!! I'm really serious, I'd like to try it. I just am terrible with metrics...in fact, admittedly, I'm clueless!
> 
> Also, can you use Rosemary Essential Oil in place of Rosemary Oleoresin??? Or is it the same?? Thanks


Here you go...
grams	ounces (wt) percent	
90 3.2 29.9%	Beeswax
90 3.2 29.9%	Coconut oil 76 deg.
90 3.2 29.9%	Almond, sweet, oil
28 1 9.3%	Lanolin
3 0.1  0.9%	Castor Oil (adds shine)

I included percentages so you can make any size recipe.
As for the ROE, it is not the same as rosemary EO. 
"Not to be confused with the essential oil of Rosemary, ROE is used as an anti-oxidant in formulations. Use at .02 - .05%. It should be a dark brownish green thick liquid."

You could probably leave it out, however the sweet almond oil has a pretty short shelf life, so the ROE would help extend that preventing racidity. I use a little coffee stirrer to add just a touch to my formulas.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a good (i.e. cheap) source of the above mentioned oils? Do drugstores typically carry them?

Thanks,

Jeffrey


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I generally buy my oils online (and it is usually a better value), but I believe most can be purchased locally (kind of depends how urban your area is). If you need recommendations to online vendors, I can help you out. It also depends on how much you are looking for... you would probably pay the same amount for a 4 oz bottle in the store that you would for a 16 oz bottle online.


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not that I don't like tubes, I just have never used them. I only make it for family and friends.


----------



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cyndi*

What does the 76 deg. mean (90gr Coconut oil 76 deg.)
Thanks to all for the recipes.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Rosies said:


> What does the 76 deg. mean (90gr Coconut oil 76 deg.)
> Thanks to all for the recipes.


It is the melting point of that particular oil. Most of the oils available from soap/lotion/resturant suppliers is the 76 degree oil. You should be able to use any coconut oil you can get your hands on.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey. hate to ask, but could someone post the process . by the way lucioushoney, i like metric measurements too


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Here is what I do*

I make a batch about 3x the size of what I posted and then flavor/scent as needed. I make my batch in a canning jar and then decant into a condiment squeeze bottle for filling into tubes. So, not sure if the process would be slightly different if one was making a smaller batch.


This is what I do...
1. Melt my beeswax. I usually have a container (usually an old soup can) of "ready to go" beeswax. Some people grate their beeswax and weigh the grated wax. I find that to be a pain, so I opt to melt then measure.
2. Put a couple teaspoons in the freezer (once you have the recipe down you can probably skip this step)
3. Weigh oils into canning jar
4. Melt the oils (I use the microwave for this - caution, it heats up quickly). I aim for a temperature that is close to beeswax melting temp. Do not add flavor/scent at this time. If you're using grated beswax, you can add it to the oils and melt them together.
5.With the hot oils already in the jar, I place it on the scale, zero it out (tare), and add the correct amount of beeswax to the oils. If your oils are too cool, the beeswax will solidify, which is really no big deal, since you can warm thing up in the micro to liquify everything.
6. Mix thouroughly (sp?). I use a stick blender that has several attachemnts, like a wire wisk and an attachment that I call a milk shake attachemnt (it's kind of a wavy little disk on the end of the central rod.) Th emilk shake attachment is what I use for this.
7. At this point take one of your frozen teaspoons and swipe it accross your balm mixture. It should solidify almost immediately. You can check th ebalm at this point to see if it has the right consistency and feel. If you don't like it, it is still easy to tweak at this point. Too hard - add more oil, too soft - add a bit more beeswax. 
8. Once you have the mixture where you like it (hopefully you were taking notes) you can add your flavor/scent/color. It hepls to know what the flashpoint of your flavor/scent. Some essential oils have really low flashpoints and could "disappear" if your mixture is too hot. Not sure how frangrance oils work and whether or not they have flashpoints you need to worry about. Also, make sure the oils you use are "lip safe" (not everything is).
9. fill your containers. I use tubes and a lip balm tube filling tray (which works great - do a search on my post on this). I like to work at as low a temperature as possible (not quite skinning over) since this is the time I also add a touch of honey (it doesn't like to incorporate into the oils very well). It also keeps the balms from sinking down in the middle as it cools.
10. cap and label.


----------

